# Transfert de OS 9 à OS X



## shantibou2 (11 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour!
Me voici toute nouvelle parmi vous...
Alors voila un problème sur lequel je m'arrache les cheveux depuis bien longtemps...
J'ai un portable PowerBook G3 (sous OS 9.2.2) depuis très longtemps, et un desktop G4 (sous OS X.4.11) que je viens d'acquérir. Mon PowerBook est un vieux de la vieille sans port USB, ni graveur de CD (vraiment vieille génération...). Je ne peux donc rien sortir!!
En revanche, il a un port ethernet, et je peux donc me connecter à internet. Ma question, c'est donc, comment transférer toutes mes données du G3 vers le G4 (sans avoir à passer par internet...)? Peut-on mettre les deux en réseau avec un cable ethernet? J'ai l'impression d'avoir tout essayé, mais rien n'y fait. Je me souviens cependant qu'une amie y était arrivée en connectant son IMac sous OS X, mais impossible de retrouver comment.
S'il vous plaît, aidez-moi...

shantibou


----------



## g.robinson (11 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

si ton G3 a une prise Firewire, il te suffira de démarrer en mode target (Touche T au démarage).
Ainsi il se comportera comme un simple volume.

Sinon, c'est pas beau de poster plusieur fois le même truc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> si ton G3 a une prise Firewire, il te suffira de démarrer en mode target (Touche T au démarage).
> Ainsi il se comportera comme un simple volume.
> ...



Si son G3 n'a pas de prisie USB, il en a encore moins de Firewire ! 

Son G3 est au mieux, un PDQ, donc ni USB ni Firewire, il a bien le mode disque SCSI, mais le G4 en est (généralement) dépourvu, donc 

Bon, shantibou2, la solution de ton problème est de connecter tes deux machines au moyen d'un câble ethernet. Ignorant de quelle machine G4 tu dispose, je te conseille de le faire au moyen d'un câble ethernet *croisé*, car ton laptop* ne peut pas croiser/décroiser, et je ne sais pas si ton G4 peut le faire. 

Sous Mac OS 9, tu actives le partage de fichier via le protocole TCP-IP, dans le tableau de bord "AppleTalk", tu choisis le port ethernet, et le mode de réglage manuel. Comme adresse IP, tu mets 192.168.0.1, et comme masque de sous réseau, 255.255.255.0. Tu n'oublie pas de faire "Pomme-I" sur le disque, et dans le menu local, tu choisis "Partage", et tu règle l'accès à "Lecture/écriture" au moins pour toi.

Sous Mac OS X, "préférences système -> réseau",  onglet TCP-IP, tu choisis "réglage manuel", et tu mets 192.168.0.2 comme adresse, et toujours 255.255.255.0 comme masque de sous réseau. 

Ensuite, depuis le finder du G4, tu va dans le menu "Aller", "Se connecter à un serveur" (tout en bas, dernière option du menu), comme adresse tu mets 192.168.0.1, et ensuite, lorsqu'il te le demande, tu mets ton nom d'utilisateur et ton mot de passe *du G3*. Plus qu'à sélectionner son disque et hop, voilà le disque du G3 qui monte sur le bureau du G4.



(*) Laptop = ordinateur portable


----------



## Invité (11 Octobre 2008)

Si par hasard tu as un routeur, c'est comme le décris Pascal, mais dans TCP/IP tu mets en DHCP  pour Os9 et OsX.
Et à condition de suivre les instructions précédentes (pomme-i-->partage), ça doit marcher.
Vérifie quand même sur le G4 menu pomme-->préférences système-->partage-->partage de fichiers mac est bien coché.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Si par hasard tu as un routeur, c'est comme le décris Pascal, mais dans TCP/IP tu mets en DHCP  pour Os9 et OsX.
> Et à condition de suivre les instructions précédentes (pomme-i-->partage), ça doit marcher.
> Vérifie quand même sur le G4 menu pomme-->préférences système-->partage-->partage de fichiers mac est bien coché.



Et dans le cas d'un routeur, il faut des câbles ethernet *droits*, pas croisés, mais pour le routeur, ch'sais pô pourquoi, j'ai un doute


----------



## claude72 (12 Octobre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Si par hasard tu as un routeur, c'est comme le décris Pascal, mais dans TCP/IP tu mets en DHCP  pour Os9 et OsX.


En général, le routeur c'est pour internet... : t'es sûr que tu ne confondrais pas un peu la connexion d'un Mac à Internet avec la mise en réseau Ethernet de 2 Mac ???


----------



## Invité (12 Octobre 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> En général, le routeur c'est pour internet... : t'es sûr que tu ne confondrais pas un peu la connexion d'un Mac à Internet avec la mise en réseau Ethernet de 2 Mac ???



En DHCP, le routeur attribue bien une adresse IP , non ? La plupart des box actuelles font routeur et disposent de plusieurs ports.
Comme les adresses sont dans la même plage le partage est facilité, on est pas obligé de passer en adresses statiques.
Et comme *shantibou2 *précisait"_(sans avoir à passer par internet...)_", je suppose que cette partie ne lui pose pas de problème. Seul le partage pose problème.
De plus, on a plus souvent des câbles droits à disposition.
Bref, ça me paraissait plus simple&#8230;


----------



## shantibou2 (12 Octobre 2008)

merci pascal77 (et tous les autres aussi !! Ca c'est de la réponse... Bon, mais je viens de vérifier, et j'ai tout plein de câbles ethernet ici, mais bien sûr, ils sont tous droits... Demain, je vais essayer de m'en procurer un croisé, et je mets en application tous tes conseils. Sauf que j'ai un peu peur, car la dernière fois (il ya qqs tps déjà), avant de m'atteler au menu TCP/IP, j'ai d'abord essayé d'activer "ethernet" dans Appletalk, mais il a refusé en me disant de vérifier les connexions. Mais j'avais fait la connexion avec un câble droit. C'est peut-être pour ça... Donc, je réessaye, et je vous tiens au courant...
Merci!

ps: et non, je n'ai pas de routeur...


----------



## shantibou2 (14 Octobre 2008)

Petite réponse surtout pour *pascal77*, parce que CA A MARCHÉ!!! 
J'en reviens pas.... Ca fais des mois (voir des années) que j'essaye de résoudre ce problème. Et là, comme par magie, ça a marché. Je suis encore un peu sous le choc... :rateau:
Bon, allez, j'ai qd même une dernière petite question pour la route... A la toute fin du processus très justement décrit, il me demande de m'identifier comme utilisateur référencé (ou qqchose comme ça), et là je dois mettre le mot de passe de l'autre machine. Evidemment, je ne me souviens plus du mot de passe (bien que j'étais sûre de moi... donc ça m'embête un peu)! J'ai essayé plusieurs trucs, et je me suis vue tout près du but et bloquer. Rageant... Mais j'ai essayé en tant qu'invité, et ça marche très bien. C'est quoi la différence alors?
En tous cas, encore une fois un énorme merci, c'est une grosse grosse épine du pied qui s'en va... J'avais tout mon boulot de plusieurs années, et impossible de faire des sauvegardes ou de continuer à bosser dessus...
Merci, merci, merci!!!!:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2008)

shantibou2 a dit:


> Petite réponse surtout pour *pascal77*, parce que CA A MARCHÉ!!!



Bien sûr, pourquoi, tu en doutais ? :mouais:

  



shantibou2 a dit:


> j'ai essayé en tant qu'invité, et ça marche très bien. C'est quoi la différence alors?



En tant qu'invité, tu n'as pas accès à certains éléments, mais sous OS 9, je ne me souviens plus trop quelles restrictions ça impose exactement. L'important, c'est que ça t'ai permis de récupérer ton travail 

Au fait, le mot de passe dont tu ne te souviens plus, c'est bien celui du vieux Mac ?


----------



## claude72 (16 Octobre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> En DHCP, le routeur attribue bien une adresse IP , non ?


Oui. Mais je ne sais pas si ces adresses sont utilisables ensuite pour faire un réseau entre 2 Mac ??? ou seulement réservées pour la connection à internet ???





> La plupart des box actuelles font routeur et disposent de plusieurs ports.


D'accord, mais un routeur ça n'a qu'un port...

... et quand le routeur a plusieurs ports, alors ça devient et ça s'appelle un routeur*-switch* !!! et là, effectivement, l'appareil te permet de relier 2 Mac (ou plus) à internet, et également de faire communiquer les Mac ensemble : mais ce n'est pas la fonction "routeur" qui permet de relier les Mac ensemble, c'est la partie "switch" !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> Oui. Mais je ne sais pas si ces adresses sont utilisables ensuite pour faire un réseau entre 2 Mac ??? ou seulement réservées pour la connection à internet ???



L'adresse IP est l'adresse d'une machine sur le réseau, qu'elle soit "manuelle" ou attribuée par le routeur (DHCP), elle est utilisée pour toutes les transmissions "réseau", internet, dans ce cas de figure est une transmission entre le routeur (qui a aussi son adresse sur le réseau) et une machine, mais dans le réseau, le transfert d'informations peut se faire de n'importe quelle adresse vers n'importe quelle autre, à condition que les deux machines hébergeant ces adresses puissent utiliser le même protocole d'échange.

donc, c'est "les deux mon K &#8719; taine" !


----------



## shantibou2 (17 Octobre 2008)

"Au fait, le mot de passe dont tu ne te souviens plus, c'est bien celui du vieux Mac ?"
 Oui, c'est bien de celui-là que je ne me rappelle pas... Pourquoi? Tu connais un moyen de passer outre?

"Bien sûr, pourquoi, tu en doutais ? " (euh.... je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire les citations 
Non, c'est pas que je doutais, mais ça faisait tellement longtps que je galérais que je n'osais plus espérer!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2008)

shantibou2 a dit:


> "Au fait, le mot de passe dont tu ne te souviens plus, c'est bien celui du vieux Mac ?"
> Oui, c'est bien de celui-là que je ne me rappelle pas... Pourquoi? Tu connais un moyen de passer outre?



J'en connais un dans les deux cas, mais si c'est simple pour OS X, pour OS 9, c'est plutôt compliqué !



shantibou2 a dit:


> euh.... je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire les citations



Facile : au bas du post que tu veux citer, il y a un bouton intitulé "Citer"  Je te laisse deviner la suite


----------



## claude72 (17 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> donc, c'est "les deux mon K &#8719; taine" !


Ok, merci Pascal pour cette info.

Accessoirement, ça veut dire que comme selon l'ordre d'allumage des Mac les adresses attribuées par DHCP peuvent être différentes, donc l'adresse à utiliser pour établir le réseau avec un Mac en particulier ne sera pas toujours la même ???

Exemple : j'ai 3 Mac sur mon routeur, avec une plage d'adresse possible démarrant à 192.168.0.4. Donc,
- le 1er qui démarre prend l'adresse 192.168.0.4,
- le 2e prend l'adresse 192.168.0.5,
- le 3e prend l'adresse 192.168.0.6,
Si on admet que moi je suis toujours le dernier, mon Mac prend donc toujours l'adresse 192.168.0.6, et quand je veux accéder à l'un des 2 autres, il faut d'abord que je sache quel est celui de mes collègues qui a allumé son Mac en premier, pour savoir si celui auquel je veux me connecter sera 192.168.0.4 ou 192.168.0.5... ça va que je n'en ai que 3 sur ce réseau... j'imagine mal utiliser ce type d'attribution d'adresses avec ne serait-ce que seulement 10 ordinateurs !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> Ok, merci Pascal pour cette info.
> 
> Accessoirement, ça veut dire que comme selon l'ordre d'allumage des Mac les adresses attribuées par DHCP peuvent être différentes, donc l'adresse à utiliser pour établir le réseau avec un Mac en particulier ne sera pas toujours la même ???
> 
> ...



D'ou deux mécanismes mis à ta disposition par les penseurs des systèmes réseau :

1) (Sous OS X uniquement, n'est pas dispo sous OS 9) : l'option de réglage TCP-IP via DHCP avec adresse fixe (un pis allé)

2) les baux DHCP permanents : ton routeur affecte une IP fixe à une machine via son adresse MAC (code composé d'une combinaison de six chiffres hexadécimaux), cette méthode présente l'avantage d'être indépendante du système installé sur la machine. Par contre, attention, l'adresse MAC ne dépend pas de l'ordi, mais de son interface réseau, donc elle est différente sur un Mac, selon que tu utilise l'interface ethernet ou la carte Airport, par exemple, car chacun de ces deux composant a sa propre adresse Mac distincte. 

La première solution est à utiliser en l'absence de routeur, par exemple, mais si tu as un routeur, la seconde est préférable.

Ah dernier détail, dans le "via DHCP" pur et dur, à priori, les adresses sont attribuées aléatoirement, le premier connecté ne ramasse pas nécessairement la première adresse, il me semble !


----------



## claude72 (17 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'ou deux mécanismes mis à ta disposition par les penseurs des systèmes réseau :


Ok, re-merci Pascal !


... ou alors, la 3e méthode (celle que j'ai finalement utilisée) c'est d'attribuer manuellement une adresse IP fixe à chaque ordinateur... mais là il faut être rigoureux dans la répartition des adresses et ne pas se planter !!!
(et si ça veut bien fonctionner, puisque si j'ai bonne mémoire tu nous avais dit que parfois ça ne fonctionne pas sous OS 9)





> Ah dernier détail, dans le "via DHCP" pur et dur, à priori, les adresses sont attribuées aléatoirement, le premier connecté ne ramasse pas nécessairement la première adresse, il me semble !


Ah bon ??? avant de passer les 2 autres Mac en IP fixe manuellement, j'avais utilisé l'option "via DHCP", et j'avais eu l'impression qu'ils prenaient toujours les 2 premières adresses disponibles... mais je n'ai pas vérifié tous les jours en notant à chaque fois l'ordre d'allumage !


----------



## Invité (17 Octobre 2008)

Avant de passer en adresse fixe, j'ai constaté chez moi, que le premier ordi avait (chez Free, je commence par 192.168.0.1) toujours l'adresse 192.168.0.1, le second ordi démarré la 0.2, etc


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2008)

Bon, alors, sur ce point, il est possible que mes souvenirs m'abusent (ça fait un bail que j'ai des baux DHCP permanents, ça m'évite de laisser des adresses libres quand mes machines sont éteintes, c'est meilleur pour la sécurité) !


----------



## Invité (17 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, alors, sur ce point, il est possible que mes souvenirs m'abusent (ça fait un bail que j'ai des baux DHCP permanents, ça m'évite de laisser des adresses libres quand mes machines sont éteintes, c'est meilleur pour la sécurité) !



Génial ce truc !
Juste pour être sûr d'avoir compris : 
- on donne l'ordre au routeur d'attribuer l'adresse X.X.X.1 à l'interface "0a:0d:93:62:b3:bc" (par exemple)
- sur l'ordi dont l'interface est "0a:0d:93:62:b3:bc" on utilise DHCP ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Génial ce truc !
> Juste pour être sûr d'avoir compris :
> - on donne l'ordre au routeur d'attribuer l'adresse X.X.X.1 à l'interface "0a:0d:93:62:b3:bc" (par exemple)
> - sur l'ordi dont l'interface est "0a:0d:93:62:b3:bc" on utilise DHCP ?



Voilà !


----------

